# divisor de frecuencias de 2 vias



## nactronik (Ago 1, 2006)

alguno tiene para acercarme algun circuito de divisores de frecuencias de 2 vias ( osea rango de frecuencias para graves y agudos)


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 2, 2006)

Lo que tu buscas se llama crossover, los hay activos y pasivos. Los activos funcionan en base a amplificador operacionales y la señal de salida de estos se reparte a los amplificador. Los pasivos se conectan a la salida del amplificador, no son tan eficientes como los activos pero son mucho mas sencillos.

En este tema puedes encontrar lo que buscas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/filtro-pasivo-auto-2110/

Saludos.


----------

